# Perhaps going to France



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Hi all,
I have read through a number of "newbie to France" type threads, but hope for some extra help. 
As background I have not taken my van abroad before except to Ireland so a bit scary! I will be travelling with 2 young teenagers, so very scary!! Need to get it reasonably right or there will be tantrums.
We normally use a pup tent for the kids - do Aires have that sort of facility? We can all sleep in the van but it's a bit claustrophobic. They want to stay in one place rather than travel around - so probably a site would be best, except for perhaps an overnight getting there. I don't want to travel further than a couple of hundred miles in France, but get far enough south for decent weather hopefully. Looking at the Vendee, from Cherbourg???? or would it be better to do less miles in the UK and more in France??
Any recommendations for a site in that area?
I am floundering a bit.....
Help please.
Andrea.


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Andrea

With regards to using a tent etc on an Aire I am afraid that is a no go, on most Aires you cannot even put your awning out.

We were always told that the best weather in France starts about 5 miles south of Saint Nazaire and this has been true for us for the last two years and for our first trip to france this year about 3 weeks ago.

I am afraid we only use Aires so can't advise on any suitable campsites but can thoroughly recommend Ile De Re which is oposite La Rochelle

see

http://www.holidays-iledere.co.uk/

Lovely unspoilt island very flat so brilliant to cycle everywhere on.

I am sure you will have a lovely time and others will be along soon with other recommendations i am sure.
Tracey


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a nice municipal site at Bayeaux. 5 minutes stroll from the town centre and tapestry museum, 10 minutes from the D Day stuff. There is a daily market in the town and for the kids, a Mac Ds just round the corner from the site!

It would be a nice place to aquaint yourself with France and is about an hour or so from Calais.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

If you're heading down to the Vendee area, and with teenage kids, you'd do well to visit the Futuroscope, just to the north of Poitiers - it's an amusement park based on high-tech themes so great for teenagers rather than the kids stuff at Disney

http://en.futuroscope.com/

there's a link to accomodation and campsites on the website

I would also agree that Ile de Re is a good place to stay - we were there last year. very peaceful and great to ride around and lots of campsites.

there are so many places to visit in that part of France it's difficult to know what to select

have fun


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

Andrea do you mean the area Vendee in france.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Annsman said:


> It would be a nice place to aquaint yourself with France and is about an hour or so from Calais.


Think you would need to be in a jet to do it in an hour or so, it's 228 miles fron Calais to Bayeaux. 

Mike


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

jerseyt said:


> Andrea do you mean the area Vendee in france.


where else would she be thinking??

"Looking at the Vendee, from Cherbourg"


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

The reason i asked was because after i placed my post about ile de re which is just on the edge of the Vendee region, someone started talking about Bayeaux which is in the Normandy area and I stated to wonder if i had miss understood her request and was giving her a load of useless information.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

If you travel Poole-Cherbourg it will cost you at least £350 more than going Dover-Calais.

As you live in Suffolk Poole is approximately 70 miles further than Dover and the crossing takes 2.5 hrs longer it is quicker to go via Dover.

As only 1 ferry a day from Poole compared with the dozens from Dover I know what I would go for.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

First of all, they drive on the right which will feel very odd for the first half hour, then it becomes second nature. Roundabouts are interesting giving way to the left.
Aires: The nature of most Aires is transience. Nothing fixed down etc. You may do just as well looking for two or three star Municipal Camping sites, where charges are low but facilities should allow for pup tents even though some may make a nominal extra charge.
There are a few Aires where pup tents are tolerated like Montalivet in the Gironde where for a few Euros nobody seems to bother how long you stay or what you put out. There are others but if you want guarantees, then Municipals may suite you better.
Food. There are few foods that you cannot buy just as cheaply as at home, although Cereals are often more expensive and tinned meat not sold everywhere.
Life is an ongoing adventure and if you go with an open mind, everyday will be a joy. If you expect things to be the same as at home, you may be pleased to find many things are better.

Enjoy all!

Alan


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the responses - I probably wasn't very clear :roll: 
The reason I was looking at Cherbourg is that I may be going from Malvern rather than from home - but I haven't compared the prices yet - that may be another rather scary bit!
I will look at the suggestions - but not D-day stuff! My daughter went with school and came back totally depressed - definite tantrum material!
So much of it looks so beautiful - and the food.......  
(sorry - thanks delayed - I had to subscribe)


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you are worrying too much about nothing. If you haven't been there before the only difference is they drive on the right which will become second nature very quickly and you will wonder later what all the fuss was about. 
Just go and enjoy it Thousands of us do it every year without any trouble. 
The French are different from us but they are not aliens from another planet.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Now you are a member of MHF, you will discover there is more information on almost everything you can think of. It does take a bit of practice but as you have managed to start a thread, I am sure you will find ways to reveal the answers already posted.
If I forgot to say it before.... a very warm welcome to you!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

just cross the channel

Relax and enjoy

You will have a fantastic time

Stay on the right side of the road

Next year you will be a veteran

Aldra


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

LOL - I am not worried about the French - just demanding offspring! If I pay a fortune for a campsite with water parks etc that will probably be "cool" - but that is not really why I have the van - conflict - part of parenting......they do look rather expensive.
I drove through France to the Carmargue when I was in my 20s, but that is a long time ago. I suspect I will adapt to driving on the wrong side OK.
How would I find out where there are municipal sites?
Just a lot to organise and think about. If I was on my own I would have no problem with going with the flow.
I have the impression that France is much more relaxed about dogs - is that right?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never had a problem with shadow

And believe me if he could be a problem he would

Bad tempered git :lol:  

Check out the aires and intersperse them with the expensive sites

We camped with 6 kids and no money

They made do with walking the Lakeland mountains :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> If you're heading down to the Vendee area, and with teenage kids, you'd do well to visit the Futuroscope, just to the north of Poitiers - it's an amusement park based on high-tech themes so great for teenagers rather than the kids stuff at Disney
> 
> http://en.futuroscope.com/
> 
> ...


There is also this which I intend to visit sometime.

http://www.puydufou.com/en


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

We have just returned from staying in a gite in the Vendee with the grandchildren. Our bit of coast was from la Tranche sur mer up to Talmond. It was very beautiful with great empty beaches and loads of campsites- so many theres bound to be one you can find to suit. We had our eyes open for likely stopping points and I would say that the area -as most seaside places- is well controlled in August. Which is not to say there arent places! Quite a few municipal sites sign posted.
I would take advantage of the surf schools dotted about on the beaches for the youngsters. 

The journey from and to Calais by car was a 6 hour drive and we'd be averaging 80 I should think -well 130 kmph! The Autoroute tolls were about 80 Euros return. We had a stop over on the way down at a place called La Bouille on the Seine just south of Rouen and sussed out a couple of wild camping spots on that road for future reference. 
There are a couple of small car ferries which would take a MH over the Seine to the National park on the other sideof the rive r- another future marker which I think would provide stop over possibilities.
La Rochelle is lovely and so was the forest areas inland
Enjoy!


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*weather*

At the moment its hitting 40 c down here in the Aude


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

javea said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a nice place to aquaint yourself with France and is about an hour or so from Calais.
> ...


Yes, you would need to get your foot down at that rate! Sorry for the mis- info on distances, but the rest is valid.

God knows where I was thinking of then! But where ever it was if it's in France you'll have a great time! :?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> > If you're heading down to the Vendee area, and with teenage kids, you'd do well to visit the Futuroscope, just to the north of Poitiers - it's an amusement park based on high-tech themes so great for teenagers rather than the kids stuff at Disney
> ...


Stanner, we have spoken to a few people who have visited, 
http://www.puydufou.com/en

including our sister and all the reports are positive.
Not cheap, but good and well worth it!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


When you get off the ship at cherbourg just follow the traffic until you get a feel for driving on the other side. In july and august every campsite in france is open and believe there are a lot I suggest you stay on campsite until you get abit more adventurouse. After travelling from suffolk you might feel 20 or fifty miles is sufficent.


norm


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We stayed here last year.....

http://www.sunelia.com/en/espace_sunelia/france/charente-maritime/fiche-camping/interlude-43

Yes, it was a bit expensive but was a great place next to the beach with great facilities.

We also stayed at http://www.lesalicourts.com/ which is best described as a camping version of centre parcs in the Loire.

Have a great holiday.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Andrea,

You asked in your post about municipal sites. Brilliant, but mostly basic, i.e. not likely to be pools, shops, food outlet etc but clean.

They range from being also the community centre were the showers are those used by local sports teams cos you are parked beside the football pitch (but with EHU) to purpose built with hardstandings and all the usual ablutions blocks with laundry etc.

Try this site. www.camping-municipal.org/

It is not exhaustive, for example we stayed in June on the municipal at Saintes (N of Bordeaux) which was not listed. I found that one by simply googling; saintes+municipal+campsite.

We find that the web site and the all the aires book and the French book 'aire de service camping car' (in French but easy) available on Amazon or any of the supermarkets in France cover all of our needs, although you do appear to need facilities for teenagers.

Enjoy your trip

Davy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You could try the municipal at Marans just outside La Rochelle, it has a pool that you can use for small fee. Near to supermarket and next to river where they hire motorboats out for half day that you can explore the waterways on.

We have stayed here a couple of times and my children loved it, they also had a teen tent for them to hang about in the evening, just table chairs, table tennis and football table.

http://tinyurl.com/Marans-municipal-site

have fun!!

Mandy


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Plenty of info here if your going to France
http://www.rebbyvid.co.uk/#/more-links/4542257529


----------



## robi49 (Jul 16, 2011)

*France*

Hi, I joined France passion, a great little booklet with loads of free camping and all they look for is you buy ie a meal or produce from camp site only thing is they are usually free but some only allow you max No. of nights, worth investigating. Dont forget your E 111.s

Also your yellow vests for all aboard and of course breath testing kit (2) to be safe.

Enjoy robi 8)


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Many thanks for all the replies.
On the recommendation of a work colleague we are crossing from Newhaven to Dieppe - friends live near Newhaven so hopefully meet for a meal the night before.
Then we are booked into a site near Nantes - I looked at so many French websites I went crosseyed - this one is expensive by my standards (I normally use CL typed sites), but less than some of them - fingers crossed it will suit, but I am treating it as experience.
I have found 3 aires for the night after the ferry, one in Dieppe in case the ferry is late and a couple further south, just off the route.
All a big adventure!!  
Andrea.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

have a great time Andrea.

my advice having been 'solo' at one time ( with three teenage boys)was to play the weak confused woman some of the time and give the teens some of the responsibility for planning, choosing sites, budgeting etc.

its great experience for them and if anything doesn't suit its not all your fault :lol: 

I presume they are already au fait with emptying the cassette, filling water, emptying the grey, booking in to sites etc etc 8O


----------

